# Orchestral humming song used in TV show



## S91249 (Nov 20, 2020)

Hello,

Channel 4 made a documentary back in 2003 called Empire: How Britain made the modern world.

Specifically in episode one which is called 'Why Britain?' There is a song that plays at the very start and again at the end during the credits, which sounds like a pipe organ and people humming a tune.

The episode can be found on youtube and the song is much clearer at the end during the credits. Forward to 47.46 of the episode. Please see link here: 




Would anyone know what this song is please?

Thank you for your help


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

S91249 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Channel 4 made a documentary back in 2003 called Empire: How Britain made the modern world.
> 
> ...


I can't but do sens a mail to Channel 4, normally they are very helpful.


----------



## S91249 (Nov 20, 2020)

Hello Rogerx

Sorry I should have mentioned, I already emailed channel 4 and unfortunately they dont have any record of the songs used in the series.

Blakeway Productions produced the series for channel 4 - but I cant find contact information for them. Perhaps they may have something in their archives.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

S91249 said:


> Hello Rogerx
> 
> Sorry I should have mentioned, I already emailed channel 4 and unfortunately they dont have any record of the songs used in the series.
> 
> Blakeway Productions produced the series for channel 4 - but I cant find contact information for them. Perhaps they may have something in their archives.


Another tip perhaps:

https://www.imdb.com/
search in title then you get full credits


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

S91249 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Channel 4 made a documentary back in 2003 called Empire: How Britain made the modern world.
> 
> ...


The piece at the start and end of the program was almost certainly written and performed by multi-instrumentalist Jack Ketch. Ketch writes and performs bespoke incidental music for documentaries, art exhibitions and films. He has his own Soundcloud page and you can contact him at [email protected] but I'd say that this is definitely one of those pieces he produced for TV. He's scored hundreds of such documentaries for CH4. I can't see it being a piece of CM written a long time ago. I certainly don't recognise it. Hope that helps.


----------

